# ATI Grafikkarte in ein System mit nVidia Grafikkarte einbauen



## McFerunde (19. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe heute eine Radeon HD 4870 1024MB von Gainward bekommen.

Ich frage mich ob ich diese in meinen jetzigen PC einbauen kann um zB mehr Monitore anschließen zu können oder um ein bisschen mehr Leistung zu bekommen.

Derzeit habe ich eine GeForce GTX 780 von Gigabyte in meinem PC, welche auch mehr als ausreicht, aber trotzdem würde ich gerne wissen ob es möglich ist die Radeon HD 4870 in meinem PC zu betreiben, ohne dass dieser dadurch in irgendeiner Form geschädigt wird. 

MfG,
McFerunde


----------



## MichaelG (19. August 2015)

Grafikkartenwechsel ist kein Problem. Hab das auch durch. Von Geforce 560ti auf AMD R9 290. Allerdings mußt Du vorher alles von Nvidia komplett löschen. Nicht nur den Treiber sondern auch alle Nvidia-Zusatzsoftware. Danach installiert es den simplen Standard-Grafikkartentreiber von Windows und danach erst kannst Du den ATI-Treiber installieren. Es empfiehlt sich auch, in der Registry nach eventuell noch vorhandenen Nvidia-Einträgen zu nachzusehen und diese falls vorhanden auch noch vor der Installation des neuen Treibers rauszuschmeißen.

Allerdings wundert mich der Wechsel etwas. Wenn ich richtig sehe ist die Geforce doch deutlich leistungsstärker ? Allein schon der Grafikspeicher ist soweit ich das richtig sehe bei der Nvidia 3x so groß (3 statt 1 GB). Oder meinst Du es umgekehrt ? von AMD auf Nvidia ? Ist aber dann sinngemäß das gleiche. Alles von AMD löschen incl. Treiber. Standard-Grafikkartentreiber installieren lassen. Registry checken und dann erst den anderen Treiber installieren. 

In beiden Fällen empfiehlt es sich auch mal im abgesicherten Modus die Treiber zu checken. Damals unter XP hatte ich im abgesicherten Modus noch Treiber-/reste der alten Karte gefunden die ich im Standardmodus nicht entdeckt hatte.


----------



## Bonkic (19. August 2015)

er will wissen, ob er die radeon ZUSÄTZLICH einbauen kann. 

in der tat gabs oder gibts sogar boards, die das erlaubt haben, meine ich.
wie das treiberseitig funktioniert hat, weiß ich nicht.

aber normalerweise sollte das nicht gehen.


----------



## McFerunde (19. August 2015)

Ich habe mich wohl unklar ausgedrückt, entschuldigung.
Ich möchte meine GeForce GTX 780 in meinem PC behalten, aber die Radeon HD 4870 DAZU einbauen. 
Ob das möglich ist, war meine Frage. Die GeForce möchte ich gerne behalten, da diese sehr gut.


----------



## McFerunde (19. August 2015)

Ich habe ein ASRock Z87M Formula OC, falls das wichtig ist..


----------



## MichaelG (19. August 2015)

Also ATI und Nvidia parallel halte ich für nicht machbar. Weil die Grafikkartentreiber sich sehr wahrscheinlich auch gegenseitig stören würden und es zu Konflikten käme. Wie gesagt eine 2. 780er wäre möglich. Wenn das Board SLI-tauglich ist und die 2- Karte idealerweise auch vom gleichen Hersteller ist. Ich bin mir nicht mal sicher ob es mit unterschiedlichen Herstellern aber gleichem Kartentyp geht. Aber Nvidia und AMD ??? Halte ich für nicht möglich.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. August 2015)

Afaik ist das grundsätzlich möglich, kann (und wird) in der Praxis aber häufiger zu Treiberproblemen führen. Mein Rat: ausprobieren, kaputt gehen kann eigentlich nicht.


----------



## McFerunde (19. August 2015)

Nun, danke für die ganzen Antworten.
@MichaelG: ich habe ja die HD 4870 nicht gekauft
Der SLI Modus von nVidia ist unter Karten von der gleichen Bauart möglich, auch wenn sie von verschiedenen Manufakturen kommen.
Ich möchte aber keine SLI Konfiguration haben, weil mir das zu teuer is, eine zweite GTX 780 zu kaufen und mein Board das glaube ich nicht unterstützt.


----------



## BiJay (19. August 2015)

Sollte funktionieren. Du steckst halt den oder die zusätzlichen Monitore an die zweite Karte und diese wird dann auch nur für jene Monitore verwendet. Wenn es bei einigen Anwendungen zu Problemen kommt, musst du aber eventuell die Monitore der zweiten Karte ausschalten, sollte aber nicht so häufig von Nöten sein. Die verschiedenen Treiber sollten sich auch nicht in die Quere kommen - hatte auch schon aus Versehen längere Zeit Treiber beider Marken auf dem PC und hab es eben nicht gemerkt, da es keinen Unterschied gemacht hat.


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2015)

Was klappen KÖNNTE wäre, dass du bestimmte Anwendungen über die AMD laufen lässt und andere über die nvidia, was das Bild betrifft.  Da frag ich mich aber, was du mit so vielen Monitoren willst - mind 3 schafft ja auch die Nvdia allein ^^

Was aber auf keinen Fall geht ist, dass du die Leistung beider Karten kombinierst. Das ginge nur mit 2x AMD als Crossfire oder 2x Nvidia als SLI, und das auch nur mit dem passenden Board, oder wenn du die Nvidia NUR für PhsyX-Berechnungen in den Games, die PhysX bieten, verwendest - dann laufen die Spiele aber viel langsamer, weil die Nvidia GTX 780 alleine Spiel PLUS PhsysX viel schneller darstellen kann als eine AMD 4850 fürs Spiel und die Nvidia nur wg. PhysX


----------



## McFerunde (19. August 2015)

@BiJay: Das heißt, wenn ich ein Game auf einem Monitor offen hab, der an der HD 4870 hängt, läuft das wohl schlechter als auf einem Monitor von der GTX 780? Und sonst geben die sich nichts von der Leistung her, weil halt SLI oder CrossFire Brücke fehlt, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2015)

McFerunde schrieb:


> @BiJay: Das heißt, wenn ich ein Game auf einem Monitor offen hab, der an der HD 4870 hängt, läuft das wohl schlechter als auf einem Monitor von der GTX 780?


 ja, denn das, was auf DEM Monitor läuft, der an der Karte dranhängt,wwird AUSSSCHLIESSLICH von dieser Karte übernommen.  Die Karten können nicht zusammenarbeiten. 



> Und sonst geben die sich nichts von der Leistung her, weil halt SLI oder CrossFire Brücke fehlt, oder?


 es fehlt nicht einfach nur die Brücke, sondern es ist schlichtweg unmöglich. Es geht - wenn du Leistung koppeln willst - nur AMD+AMD (Crossfire) oder Nvidia+Nivida (SLI), und dazu noch der Spezialfall, den ich schon nannte, wo du ne AMD-Karte fürs Spiel nimmst und die Nvidia nur für PhysX. Das macht aber nur Sinn, wenn die AMD die deutlich stärkere Karte ist, zB ne AMD R9 280X und für PhsysX dann eine alte Nvidia GTX 460 oder so, und an der Nvidia ist dann auch kein Monitor dran.


----------



## Dragnir (19. August 2015)

Am besten die HD 4870 verkaufen und vom gesparten Geld eine 2te Nvidia rein in dem Fall.


----------



## Sp4wN1990 (30. Dezember 2015)

Wie wenig Ahnung die Leute hier doch haben, traurig.... JA, es ist möglich unter DX12 mit WIN 8/8.1/10 jedoch muss das von den Spieleherstellern auch vorgesehen werden. Es war auch früher schon möglich die Physik z.b. von der Nvidia Karte und die Grafik von der ATI Karte berechnen zu lassen, dies wurde aber von Seiten NVIDIA unterbunden.
DirectX 12 soll Grafikkarten von nVidia und AMD in einem System unterstützen - Dr. Windows


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2015)

Sp4wN1990 schrieb:


> Wie wenig Ahnung die Leute hier doch haben, traurig.... JA, es ist möglich unter DX12 mit WIN 8/8.1/10 jedoch muss das von den Spieleherstellern auch vorgesehen werden. Es war auch früher schon möglich die Physik z.b. von der Nvidia Karte und die Grafik von der ATI Karte berechnen zu lassen, dies wurde aber von Seiten NVIDIA


  Dann nenn mal Spiele, die das unterstützen, und nenn auch mal eine Quelle, wo das DX12-Feature erwähnt wird und die NICHT nur ein Gerücht von Februar 2015 ist ^^  Ich hab davon bis heute nämlich noch nichts gehört, auch nicht in Tests/Berichten zu DX12 NACH Release. 

Und nebenbei: DX12 können AFAIK nur Grafikkarten nutzen, die mind DX11 haben. Die 4870 hat aber nur DX10. Dürfte also vermutlich sowieso nicht gehen.


----------

